# question on colors!!



## birdbum (Jan 26, 2004)

I have a question about the colors of a few birds I have gotten recently from the same pair and different clutches. the mother of all three is white and the father is red check.


















(the bird on the bottom of the image) she has faint red spots all over her wings.










sorry for the image qualities, I can get better images if need be.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

The mother is either recessive white and hiding grizzle, or she is a pure red grizzle that looks white. Either way, the grizzle must be coming from her.

The first bird is a blue grizzle. Looks a lot like a pure grizzle, but unless both parents were grizzle, it can't be. Pied markings may be helping the bird look more white in this case. That coloration is often called a "stork mark".

The second one is also what typical homozygous (pure) red grizzles look like. But again, piebald can help make more of the bird white.

And the last bird is a mosaic. It is part blue check and part red check grizzle. Very pretty bird!


----------



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

Just a question, are you sure the father is a red check?


----------



## birdbum (Jan 26, 2004)

my assumption was that the father is a red check, I could be completely wrong though.

here's a picture of the parents










so what exactly would I call the second bird with the red spots? just a red grizzle? I have another bird that came from the same parents that looks the exact same, only it has even less red and a nice black spot on it's neck.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I would call the white birds with red, red grizzles. The white bird with just the black spot is either a blue or black splash.


Are there any other male pigeons around these two?


----------



## birdbum (Jan 26, 2004)

yes there are a few others


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

What colors are they?  There's a chance there could be a soap opera going on behind the scenes, haha.


----------



## birdbum (Jan 26, 2004)

I have two other reds that could be suspect lol, but I don't think it is.


----------



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

Do you have any blue bars?


----------



## birdbum (Jan 26, 2004)

I have one blue bar, but I definitely know it's not him. he has feet feathers and all of his offspring have them as well...


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Does the red check have black flecks?*

If the red check cock has black flecks, he is split for blue. Does the mother have bull eyes? That would be recessive white and she could be any color. You have a blue grizzle so it seems that mom is at least a grizzle under the white. If she has colored eyes, she is probably a homozygous ash red grizzle, in which case, all young will be grizzles.

It would seem that the father is carrying the blue, look for flecks. You did get what appears to be a mosaic and a rather rare one at that. The blue and red are probably both available from the father but they don't normally occur on the same bird. 

Bill


----------

